
Add Voice Control to Your Hacked IKEA Desk with Alexa - rissika
https://blog.hackster.io/ask-alexa-to-adjust-your-ikea-table-c5a60e7af28d
======
di_ry
> IKEA hacks in 2007: if you stack 2 bookcases and screw them together you'll
> get a bench high enough for sitting on. and you can store stuff under your
> bench.

> IKEA hacks in 2017: ...This circuit is quite simple. It contains a basic
> ATmega328P and ESP8266 configuration and both chips are connected through
> the SDA and SCL lines. A DC/DC converter creates 3.3V from the 24V power
> supply. Q1 is used to retrieve the LIN bus signal. I also added two more
> buttons, so I now have 4 memory slots.

